# Canon Announces the Speedlite 470EX-AI Autobounce



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2018)

```
<em>New Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash Offers Photographers the Opportunity to Enhance The Creativity of their Captured Images</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., Feb. 25, 2018 –</strong> Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce the Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash, a revolutionary new flash system designed with entry-level and enthusiast photographers in mind. The one-of-a-kind flash incorporates Auto Intelligent (AI) Bounce technology – engineered to automatically and intelligently configure the most appropriate bounce angle resulting in ideal lighting conditions. The Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash could help alleviate the stigma attached to flash photography as being too difficult, while serving as a gateway for photographers looking to expand their skill set, especially those who recently stepped up from smartphone photography.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Capturing images and sharing memorable moments that last a lifetime is the goal of photographers of all skill levels. DSLR cameras already feature Autofocus, Auto Exposure and Auto White Balance; the natural next step is an automatic flash system,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Canon values the opportunity to help entry-level and enthusiast photographers take pictures to the best of their ability, and we are excited to see what images photographers capture using the invaluable and innovative tools we create.”</p>
<p>At the core of Canon’s Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash is the innovative, new AI Bounce technology. AI Bounce automatically and intelligently determines and dictates the optimal angle of flash based off two distance variables: the distance between the camera and the ceiling, and the distance between the camera and the shooting subject. This technology allows photographers, in particular those who are new to flash photography, to utilize the ideal lighting situation and natural brightness of the room. For more advanced photographers who often alter the horizontal or vertical direction of their camera back and forth, the Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash will remember the previous bounce angle and restore the flash to that position.</p>
<p>Additional features of the Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash include infrared AF assist mode, optical receiver transmission, and flash coverage from 14mm and 24mm to 105mm.</p>
<p>The Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash is scheduled to be available April 2018 for an estimated retail price of $399.99<span class="green">**</span>. For more information please visit, usa.canon.com.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder: Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI $399</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>USA: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2HICUJr">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-speedlite-470ex-ai.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> | Amazon | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/ca470ex.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a></li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-33957 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/0581521080.jpg 900w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1406956656.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1406956656-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1406956656-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1406956656-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5556320837.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5556320837-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5556320837-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/5556320837-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7564309022.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7564309022-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7564309022-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7564309022-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/O1wVR4lpAuo" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/fOZSvAHD1Hw" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/U52BtwnxiaU" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/SqdEN1PGrj0" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## NorbR (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, as someone who's always been a bit intimidated by the complexity of flash photography, this has really peaked my interest.

The "auto-intelligent" bounce will have to be more thoroughly tested to see how intelligent it really is. But this part:



Canon Rumors said:


> For more advanced photographers who often alter the horizontal or vertical direction of their camera back and forth, the Canon Speedlite 470EX-AI Flash will remember the previous bounce angle and restore the flash to that position.



is in itself seriously awesome.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 26, 2018)

Eagre to see review of this flash for portrait shooters this would be a very useful feature.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2018)

This thing looks remarkable.


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 26, 2018)

Finally Canon's innovation at least in flash. Hope that works properly


----------



## magarity (Feb 26, 2018)

So this is really cool how it moves itself but it's a little puzzling there isn't RT. I get that its meant to be attached to the camera so it would be handy if it could be master to off camera flashes. Otherwise off camera flashes would have to be optical detect, and Canon's own don't do that.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 26, 2018)

magarity said:


> So this is really cool how it moves itself but it's a little puzzling there isn't RT. I get that its meant to be attached to the camera so it would be handy if it could be master to off camera flashes.



Probably to keep the price down and because this is aimed at beginner flash users and at situations where you simply don't or can't have off-camera flashes set up. For candid event photography this actually seems really useful.


----------



## edoorn (Feb 26, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Finally Canon's innovation at least in flash. Hope that works properly



Wasn’t Canon also the first with built in radio triggering in the 600 when it was first introduced?


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 26, 2018)

This thing looks remarkable. Only wished Canon finally abandoned the AA batteries for Li-ON ones.


----------



## weixing (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi,


Memdroid said:


> This thing looks remarkable. Only wished Canon finally abandoned the AA batteries for Li-ON ones.


 I rather have AA batteries than li-ion... if you forget to bring or charge the Li-Ion battery, your flash can't be used. With AA battery, you can basically brought a set at any convenience store. Of course, Li-Ion battery with optional AA battery adapter will be even better.

Although I seldom use this flash, but this look very interesting... 

Have a nice day.


----------



## midluk (Feb 26, 2018)

No RT? What use is optical slave only on a flash that is clearly made to be placed on a camera? I might have a look if they make a 470EX-II-AI-RT in a few years then.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 26, 2018)

midluk said:


> No RT? What use is optical slave only on a flash that is clearly made to be placed on a camera? I might have a look if they make a 470EX-II-AI-RT in a few years then.



See my comment above. This is not a flash aimed at RT users or use cases.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 26, 2018)

just seen the uk price £499!!!!!!! :-[ :'( might as well get the 600rt2


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Sharlin. 
I’m sure cost is involved in the equation, but I’d guess mostly it is to protect its higher level equipment sales. I’m not sure why they would make it optical slave only if it is meant to be attached to the camera, unless it is because some crop bodies have optical master capabilities? 
I will tell you one thing it would have to be to interest me, faster than I can do it myself! 
I cannot abide waiting for automatic doors that I could open faster for myself, don’t get me wrong, I understand the benefit they give others, but do they have to go so slow when they open, slow closing for safety is fine. 
Oops soapbox! Sorry 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sharlin said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > So this is really cool how it moves itself but it's a little puzzling there isn't RT. I get that its meant to be attached to the camera so it would be handy if it could be master to off camera flashes.
> ...


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 26, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> I’m not sure why they would make it optical slave only if it is meant to be attached to the camera, unless it is because some crop bodies have optical master capabilities?



Yep, this is most likely the reason. You can buy this and use it as an optical slave with compatible cameras, no extra hardware required. Besides, the optical control feature is so standard Canon tech at this point that it would be silly not to include it.



> I cannot abide waiting for automatic doors that I could open faster for myself, don’t get me wrong, I understand the benefit they give others, but do they have to go so slow when they open, slow closing for safety is fine.



Most of the automatic doors I encounter are perfectly fast enough. Some are slow-ish but I believe this is partly a theft prevention measure.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Feb 26, 2018)

fentiger said:


> just seen the uk price £499!!!!!!! :-[ :'( might as well get the 600rt2



Wait till you see the price of the:-

_Canon 600-EX-RT II_ *AB*!!!


----------



## exkeks (Feb 26, 2018)

"EOS cameras sold up until June 2014, as well as EOS Rebel T7, EOS Rebel T6, EOS M6, EOS M5 and EOS M3, do not support AI.B full-auto." 
(Source: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/speedlite-470ex-ai)

Which excludes the 1DX, 5DIII, 6D, 7D, 70D from the new functionality... :/


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 26, 2018)

exkeks said:


> "EOS cameras sold up until June 2014, as well as EOS Rebel T7, EOS Rebel T6, EOS M6, EOS M5 and EOS M3, do not support AI.B full-auto."
> (Source: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/speedlite-470ex-ai)
> 
> Which excludes the 1DX, 5DIII, 6D, 7D, 70D from the new functionality... :/



Not surprised by those. However, I _am_ a bit surprised about the M5 and M6. Possibly a PowerShot firmware thing?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2018)

exkeks said:


> "EOS cameras sold up until June 2014, as well as EOS Rebel T7, EOS Rebel T6, EOS M6, EOS M5 and EOS M3, do not support AI.B full-auto."
> (Source: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/speedlite-470ex-ai)
> 
> Which excludes the 1DX, 5DIII, 6D, 7D, 70D from the new functionality... :/



So, here's a new flash designed to make it easier for beginners to use a flash, and here's new entry-level Rebel. But they won't work together. I'm with AvTvM on this one...stupid Canon.


----------



## MayaTlab (Feb 26, 2018)

Sharlin said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > So this is really cool how it moves itself but it's a little puzzling there isn't RT. I get that its meant to be attached to the camera so it would be handy if it could be master to off camera flashes.
> ...



Not a cost issue. Radio triggering / control has been ubiquitous absolutely everywhere for years already in third party flashes (camera manufacturers have been particularly slow on that one) and costs next to nothing. 

It's just segmentation, Canon-style.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 26, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> exkeks said:
> 
> 
> > "EOS cameras sold up until June 2014, as well as EOS Rebel T7, EOS Rebel T6, EOS M6, EOS M5 and EOS M3, do not support AI.B full-auto."
> ...



The quote on the webpage says the following:

*As of February 25, 2018. EOS cameras sold up until June 2014, as well as EOS Rebel T7, EOS Rebel T6, EOS M6, EOS M5 and EOS M3, do not support "AI.B full-auto."

I'm betting there will be some firmware updates coming to the older cameras soon.


----------



## magarity (Feb 26, 2018)

Memdroid said:


> This thing looks remarkable. Only wished Canon finally abandoned the AA batteries for Li-ON ones.


Even uncontacted tribes in the Amazon stock AA batteries. If you want rechargeables get Eneloop AAs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2018)

wsmith96 said:


> The quote on the webpage says the following:
> 
> *As of February 25, 2018. EOS cameras sold up until June 2014, as well as EOS Rebel *T7*, EOS Rebel T6, EOS M6, EOS M5 and EOS M3, do not support "AI.B full-auto."
> 
> I'm betting there will be some firmware updates coming to the older cameras soon.



The T7 isn't an 'older camera' – it was announced right along side the 470 flash.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 26, 2018)

After watching the videos, I am impressed. Even working pros like PJs & wedding/portraiture shooters using it can speed up & improve their flash shooting indoors with this. The AI.B Semi-auto Bounce mode can be used with *ALL* EOS film & digital SLRs & M-series MILCs. It's just a twist of the flash head and a press of the Angle Set button on the side, then a double-tap of the shutter button. Seriously, folks, watch this vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U52BtwnxiaU


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 26, 2018)

MRSP in Germany: 499,- €. Price will drop but right now that's equal to the 600EX II-RT street price. Meh!

Seeing the dimensions (74,6 x 130,4 x 105,1 mm, 385 g) beeing much closer to the 600EX II-RT (78,7 x 143,2 x 122,7 mm, 435 g) than to the 430EX III-RT (70,5 x 113,8 x 98,2 mm, 295 g) but the guide no. beeing much closer to the 430 I'd take RT over AI. Of course the AI mechanism needs space and weight, but I prefer either compactness or flash power.

To all those that say "Why not AI+RT?" I'd say I see the AI feature more important to an on-camera-one-flash solution while RT is for a multiple flash setup, where you also need and take more time to set them up properly (and you are more experienced, as well). So I can understand Canon's positioning quite well. 

AI feature seems quite interesting, but I often have situations where I have no time for setting all up. It's one try without pre flash for calculation. Otherwise the moment is gone. So not my flash (and money saved  ).


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 26, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> This thing looks remarkable.



+1

I am natural light shooter principally by choice -- I don't shoot much portraiture. But when my flash comes out, though I get the result I want, my goodness does it take time to dial-in (either manually through iteration, through flash exposure comp, etc.). I find that process slow and little disconcerting for subjects who don't have the patience to sit still as I fumble around.

For the casual portraiture shooter, family dad shooting the kids/pets indoors, etc. if this works well _it could be huge_ for the enthusiast crowd who are not professional speedlite whisperers.

- A


----------



## Khalai (Feb 26, 2018)

But everyone on the interwebs say that Canon does not innovate. Oh, wait... :-D

Anyway, quite interesting concept. Yes, there is till market-segmentation from Canon at its "finest" but hey, this is the first of the many to come. I like my 600 RT anyday, but sometimes in difficult venues, this could speed up some guesswork of test shooting...


----------



## okaro (Feb 26, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> exkeks said:
> 
> 
> > "EOS cameras sold up until June 2014, as well as EOS Rebel T7, EOS Rebel T6, EOS M6, EOS M5 and EOS M3, do not support AI.B full-auto."
> ...



Those who buy the cheapest DSLRs are not going to put $400 on a flash. They use the internal one.


----------



## MayaTlab (Feb 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> if this works well



A lot resides in that "if". I'd like to try it (although at €500 for me it's worthless) just to see how intelligent the auto bounce feature is, but given what I've seen it's typically the sort of thing that could work decently well 75% of the time and completely mess up the remaining 25%. In which case the user won't understand why as they won't understand how bounce works. 
If Canon wanted to make a beginner friendly flash, the first thing I'd look for would be to design the menus for human beings, not for aliens from the planet Zord, and maybe add a modeling light. 
If it weren't for its price, if one wanted to learn flash photography with a speedlite, I'd rather direct them towards the Profoto A1 and a few videos.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 26, 2018)

okaro said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > exkeks said:
> ...



I think this may appeal to a lot of folks, but if you're an enthusiast who just stepped up from crop to a 6D1 or 6D2, you now _need_ a flash and I'm guessing that camp of shooters would give this one a serious look.

- A


----------



## jdavidse (Feb 26, 2018)

Worst concept Canon has had for a while. First, to bounce you are losing a ton of power. A guide number 47 flash pales in comparison to 60 (600 series). Recharge wate will be much slower because of this. If you need to bounce, this is not the flash. 

2nd, why no RT? As a wedding photographer, RT is absolutely essential. Combining bounce with RT is key to many peoples workflows. 

So who is this for? A beginner who can’t afford a 600, yet can afford this $400 flash, who feels the $200 430EX II-RT is not good enough? Certainly not wedding or event photographers who need lots of power or need RT. Certainly not someone who would rather pay half for their first flash (the 430). So yeah, semi-rich beginners who don’t shoot events. Sounds legit, Canon.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 26, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sharlin.
> I’m sure cost is involved in the equation, but I’d guess mostly it is to protect its higher level equipment sales. I’m not sure why they would make it optical slave only if it is meant to be attached to the camera, unless it is because some crop bodies have optical master capabilities?
> I will tell you one thing it would have to be to interest me, faster than I can do it myself!
> I cannot abide waiting for automatic doors that I could open faster for myself, don’t get me wrong, I understand the benefit they give others, but do they have to go so slow when they open, slow closing for safety is fine.
> ...



Graham, the slowly opening doors just make your grand entrance that much more dramatic.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 26, 2018)

jdavidse said:


> 2nd, why no RT? As a wedding photographer, RT is absolutely essential. Combining bounce with RT is key to many peoples workflows.



One would think you answered your own question. They aren't aiming this at pros. Pros can use the 600-level stuff.

I see the auto bounce as a neat trick for flash rookies or those that don't have the patience to bounce, chimp, offset/adjust, and shoot again -- this will not be a staple feature for working pros at an event.

I see this thing aimed at the FF-money-level enthusiasts who don't use a flash that often. The 6D-level camp of shooter immediately comes to mind with this. What's another $400 if you've already sunk $2k into a body and $2-3k into lenses?

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 26, 2018)

jdavidse said:


> Worst concept Canon has had for a while. First, to bounce you are losing a ton of power. A guide number 47 flash pales in comparison to 60 (600 series). Recharge wate will be much slower because of this. If you need to bounce, this is not the flash.
> 
> 2nd, why no RT? As a wedding photographer, RT is absolutely essential. Combining bounce with RT is key to many peoples workflows.
> 
> So who is this for? A beginner who can’t afford a 600, yet can afford this $400 flash, who feels the $200 430EX II-RT is not good enough? Certainly not wedding or event photographers who need lots of power or need RT. Certainly not someone who would rather pay half for their first flash (the 430). So yeah, semi-rich beginners who don’t shoot events. Sounds legit, Canon.



always great to hear from camera global marketing experts here in the CR forums.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I see the auto bounce as a neat trick for flash rookies or those that don't have the patience to bounce, chimp, offset/adjust, and shoot again -- this will not be a staple feature for working pros at an event.



the semi intelligent mode looks fantastic. automatically keeps your camera / speedlight bouncing even if you change camera orientation? that could be a huge timesaver even for pros,etc.


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 26, 2018)

This would be a great product if it weren't for the price. £499 is the MSRP for the UK, so it's firmly outside the budget of beginners. (Who would of course be the ones to most benefit from this kind of system.) You're going to find very few professionals or serious enthusiast who will pay £499 for a smaller-than-average flashgun, too, regardless of the 'AI' functionality. (Which also is of dubious use; how many experienced shooters need that much help with bounce flash that they'd be willing to ditch their existing gear and pay a premium for a smaller flashgun?) Of course it also lacks some other pro requirements, further limiting the use for that market.

If the MSRP was more competitive, I could see this thing being _huge_. This is the beginner's _dream_ flash and it could be worthwhile "might as well" for pros. But £499?

This feels like when Canon launched the 35mm f/2 IS. Great lens, utterly stupid price nobody was ever going to fall for. Once they got the price down to half, suddenly it had a market. I see the same happening with this flash. £499, it's DOA. In 12-18 months it'll be £300, and _then_ it'll pick up steam. If they could bring it down to £250 then they've just gotten every beginner on board with Canon for this alone.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 26, 2018)

Amazing technology. Too bad it isn't innovative. :


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 26, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I see the auto bounce as a neat trick for flash rookies or those that don't have the patience to bounce, chimp, offset/adjust, and shoot again -- this will not be a staple feature for working pros at an event.
> ...



In fairness, I dont want to be too heavy-handed and specific and say "At last! The flash *only* for enthusiast 6D2 users who are gunshy with speedlites has arrived!" But I do feel this feature is aimed more at the intermediate / enthusiast folks for a host of reasons:

1) See the video. If that flash head's speed was like a lens's focusing tech,_ this flash head motor looks more like STM than USM_. ;D I think it might be too slow for a professional run and gun event shooter.

2) That motor isn't powered with good intentions -- battery life surely has to be impacted by this feature. That may deter pros who may be concerned about missing a shot due to changing out batteries (full disclosure: I am not one, so please set me straight if this is no biggie).

3) This new flash is missing quite a bit that a pro may currently be using today: see specs comparison here. If TDP is correct with this, the 470EX-AI is not sealed, it's (relatively) underpowered, and it lacks a host of accessories and creature comforts the bigger pro speedlites have.

I am not, however, saying pros won't use it at all. It's just that using it will represent a takeaway for professionals on some fronts that they may not like. But perhaps for some pros, this feature is worth those takeaways. We shall see.

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 26, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> This would be a great product if it weren't for the price. £499 is the MSRP for the UK, so it's firmly outside the budget of beginners. (Who would of course be the ones to most benefit from this kind of system.) You're going to find very few professionals or serious enthusiast who will pay £499 for a smaller-than-average flashgun, too, regardless of the 'AI' functionality. (Which also is of dubious use; how many experienced shooters need that much help with bounce flash that they'd be willing to ditch their existing gear and pay a premium for a smaller flashgun?) Of course it also lacks some other pro requirements, further limiting the use for that market.
> 
> If the MSRP was more competitive, I could see this thing being _huge_. This is the beginner's _dream_ flash and it could be worthwhile "might as well" for pros. But £499?
> 
> This feels like when Canon launched the 35mm f/2 IS. Great lens, utterly stupid price nobody was ever going to fall for. Once they got the price down to half, suddenly it had a market. I see the same happening with this flash. £499, it's DOA. In 12-18 months it'll be £300, and _then_ it'll pick up steam. If they could bring it down to £250 then they've just gotten every beginner on board with Canon for this alone.



Yes, the 35 f/2 IS, 28 f/2.8 IS, 24 f/2.8 IS, 6DII, 24-70 f/4 IS and to lesser extents the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, 100-400 IS II, 24-70 f/2.8 II, etc. Ideally, Canon wants to be able to execute first degree price discrimination perfectly, but having an initial high price and letting the price fall as demand falls is one way to maximize profit. Give it a year or two.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 27, 2018)

MayaTlab said:


> the first thing I'd look for would be to design the menus for human beings, not for aliens from the planet Zord, and maybe add a modeling light.



Lol! There's definitely some truth in this.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> jdavidse said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd, why no RT? As a wedding photographer, RT is absolutely essential. Combining bounce with RT is key to many peoples workflows.
> ...



Also in the Wex video, which is of course sanctioned by Canon (and features one of their UK reps), they said it can save power, as it calculates how much strength is needed, so you aren't overcompensating for a less-than-ideal bounce angle. I dunno how accurate that is, time will tell. But sheesh, the OP needs to calm down and see this isn't really marketed towards wedding pros, who are surely already adequately catered for!


----------



## bf (Feb 27, 2018)

Great Flash! Now please make a smaller and cheaper version for mirrorless systems.
The dilemma is mirrorless is generally noisier and more needy of better light but you prefer smaller accessories which means less light in case of the flash


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > The quote on the webpage says the following:
> ...



I see your point, but as their statement is worded I don't think they are done on their supported camera list.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 27, 2018)

I watched the Rudy Winston video and demonstration. He covered the target market and was quite clear that it was not aimed at professional flash users, so I was surprised to read so many comments re-stating the obvious.

I'm also a bit surprised that the T7 does not support it, but a flash that costs almost the same as the camera is not likely to sell to that market. But, it is surely just firmware, and if some sell, its more profit, it makes little sense to me to not support it with a T7.

I have very few cases where it would be used, I occasionally use my aging 570 EX II for bounce. I wonder if My SL-2 supports it, its not mentioned as unsupported. That might work well for family members taking casual portraits and having no clue as to bounce flash.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 27, 2018)

No RT: What for? I think this flash is meant as a unit mounted on a camera to make acceptable bounced flash photos for
(1) unexperienced: Full Auto for those who are interested in increased flash photo quality (not the EOS2000/4000 main users)
(2) experienced: Semi Auto, set the flash angle with reference to the bounce surface once and hold it during variable camera positions (hopefully it cannot only do its repositioning only in 90° increments). For those professionals who need a compact solution where it is not allowed or possible to but several flashes in a room to make a better light distribution.

Marketing-wise maybe not the worst solution.


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

jdavidse said:


> A guide number 47 flash pales in comparison to 60 (600 series).



Just, one is 47 at 105mm, the other is 60 at 200mm. The power difference may not be that large, I'd really like flashes would use a standard (i.e. at 50mm, as was common the past) to rate their flash power - but to embellish spec sheets marketing departments feel no shame.


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

wsmith96 said:


> I'm betting there will be some firmware updates coming to the older cameras soon.



Or maybe not. I guess the 5DIII could have been made compatible with the WiFi SD card (it supports EyeFi, after all), but it wasn't.

Semi-auto anyway works. It's marketing reasons, more reasons you have to upgrade your current camera(s), the better for Canon...

I'm surprised anyway 2015 cameras already support it without firmware updates, it looks it has been in the working for a while.


----------



## Firillu (Feb 27, 2018)

Memdroid said:


> Only wished Canon finally abandoned the AA batteries for Li-ON ones.



Most stupid thing they can do is switch to a custom shape Lithium battery. 

I use flash all day five times a week and only use rechargeable AAs and they last a long time. If I run out, I can always buy standard AA available anywhere on the planet.


----------



## hne (Feb 27, 2018)

LDS said:


> jdavidse said:
> 
> 
> > A guide number 47 flash pales in comparison to 60 (600 series).
> ...



Exactly, the guide number for the 600EX II RT at 105mm is 54m so the difference is just a third of a stop.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 27, 2018)

Firillu said:


> Memdroid said:
> 
> 
> > Only wished Canon finally abandoned the AA batteries for Li-ON ones.
> ...



That is certainly convenient. But for a flash like this power and recycling speed is a lot more convenient. Even the best AA batteries cannot hold a fast recycling speed, especially at full power. That is why Li-ON batteries are much much more depended. Imagine what a single LP-E6 could do if it could power a Canon flash! Check Godox for example for reference. Unfortunately their flashes are qualitatively not that great but the recycling speed is remarkable.


----------



## eninja (Feb 27, 2018)

jdavidse said:


> So who is this for? A beginner who can’t afford a 600, yet can afford this $400 flash, who feels the $200 430EX II-RT is not good enough? Certainly not wedding or event photographers who need lots of power or need RT. Certainly not someone who would rather pay half for their first flash (the 430). So yeah, semi-rich beginners who don’t shoot events. Sounds legit, Canon.



Same thing I asked when I go to Carl's Jr. and Kohls.


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

Memdroid said:


> That is certainly convenient. But for a flash like this power and recycling speed is a lot more convenient. Even the best AA batteries cannot hold a fast recycling speed, especially at full power. That is why Li-ON batteries are much much more depended. Imagine what a single LP-E6 could do if it could power a Canon flash! Check Godox for example for reference. Unfortunately their flashes are qualitatively not that great but the recycling speed is remarkable.



And a few replacements will cost more than the flash, plus the chargers to charge them. If you need fast recycle time, add an external power source. The Godox PB960 is cheap and work with Canon flashes. Quantum battery packs have been trusted for years.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2018)

LDS said:


> If you need fast recycle time, add an external power source.



Great idea. Can you tell us how you'd connect one to the 470EX-AI?


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Great idea. Can you tell us how you'd connect one to the 470EX-AI?



No external power connector? A pity.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 27, 2018)

Tilting/angling mechanism way too slow in the vids I saw. Other aspects might be great, but once a photographer understands bounce, which takes about ten minutes of trying it, all that's needed is just a quick flick to aim the head at the correct surface for bouncing.

If you think fiddling with flash makes the subject impatient, imagine as they wait for the head to go from landscape to portrait--then back again. At least you'll catch some happy giggles! Or impatient glaring filled with character...


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 27, 2018)

I'll wait for the Yongnuo version which will be 1/3 of the price.


----------



## martti (Mar 18, 2018)

My old EX-580 refused to work but now, after cleaning the contacts etc. it flashes E-TTL but does not flash as slave.
It's been ages since I used it. This newcomer looks tempting. Would I use it?
Not likely.

It feels risky letting AI inside the house.


----------

